# BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?



## Mihawk184 (2. Februar 2016)

*BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Erstmal schönen Abend an alle,

ich habe mir vor paar Tagen einen Laptop gekauft (Privat) und habe jetzt 2 Probleme, ich würde gerne alles löschen würde bzw "formatieren/Windows neu installieren", jedoch habe ich keinen Zugriff auf den Admin-Benutzer, lediglich auf einen Standart-Benutzer. Ich kam auf die Idee einfach mal mit abgesichertem Modus hochfahren und das Admin-PW ändern, jedoch fand ich diese Option gar nicht und es stellte sich heraus das auch ein BIOS-Password gesetzt wurde. Der Besitzer weiß aus welchem Grund auch immer das Password nicht. Ich dachte mir das es kein großes Problem sei :thumsup: , leider doch... 
Mein Ziel ist es eigentlich wie beschrieben Windows neu Installieren, jedoch kann ich es doch gar nicht weil ich die Boot-Reihenfolge nicht ändern kann, da kein Zugriff auf BIOS, und ich mich nur als Standart-Nutzer anmelden kann.

Ich habe mal paar Fotos gemacht, die evtl. helfen können:
dsc0045dp6fjvbk84.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net
dsc0046kg321vqb7c.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net
dsc0047vn8afrox5u.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net
dsc0048681csxakqm.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net

Ich habe natürlich bisschen selber gegoogelt und paar Dinge versucht, diese "Mastercodes" haben leider nicht geklappt, auch irgendetwas was ich in cmd eingeben musste wurde verweigert. 

Ich habe gelesen das es möglich sei die BIOS-Einstellungen zurückzusetzen wenn man die Batterie vom Mainboard (oder etwas anderem) für paar Minuten entfernt, jedoch will ich nicht den Laptop aufschreiben, da es beim letzten mal als ich meine neue Festplatte einbauen musste schon extreme Schwierigkeiten hatte... wenn es wirklich keinen anderen Weg gibt wäre dies die letzte Möglichkeit.

Nun habe ich mir paar Dinge überlegt die evtl funktionieren könnten:
1. Ich baue die Festplatte aus, und gehe in die BIOS und änder das Password  
2. Ich benutze irgendein Bios-Reset Tool um das Password zu löschen/auslesen/ändern.
3. Ich kriege es irgendwie hin, ohne die Boot-Reihenfolge zu ändern, Windows neu zu installieren, da mir im Endeffekt dann die Bios egal sind.

Hoffentlich reichen diese Informationen damit Ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt, falls noch irgendwas benötigt sein sollte nur zu.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen schönen Abend

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mihawk


----------



## 0madmexx0 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Hallo!

Mal ne Frage: Welches Installationsmedium verwendest du um Windows neu zu installieren?

Zu1: Wird auch nicht funktionieren. Das BIOS ist auf einem eigenen Chip gespeichert welcher auf dem Mainboard sitzt. Hat also nichts mit der HDD zu tun
Zu2: Denke nicht das du da was finden wirst. Gibt ja gute Gründe für Passwörter und so einfach auszuhebeln ist das nicht.
Zu3: Du kannst aber wie ich auf den Bildern gesehen habe zumindest auswählen ob von der Festplatte gebootet werden soll oder von was anderem. Dafür muss man garnicht zwangsläufig direkt ins BIOS.
 Wenn du eine Installations CD einlegst oder bootfähigen USB Stick mit den Installationsdateien drauf ansteckst, neu startest und mit F9 bestätigst, sollte das in dem Boot Manager aufscheinen.


----------



## Mihawk184 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Hey,

ich denke mit Installationsmedium ist ein USB-Stick/CD gemeint oder? Falls ja, weiß ich es noch nicht. Ich würde sowieso erstmal eine "Windows-Probeversion" draufhauen um erstmal einfach das Admin-Konto loszuwerden.
Kann sein das man bei F9 auswählen kann womit man hochfährt, verstehe von dem allem ja nicht viel. Was ist mit boofähigen USB-Stick gemeint? Ist das eine spezielle Art von USB-Stick?


----------



## Deep Thought (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Zeigt der Laptop vielleicht einen Zahlencode an, wenn man das Passwort mehrmals falsch eingibt? (das ist eine Hintertür bei einigen Bios-Versionen)
Evtl. muss man F2 oder F12 drücken, bevor man das Passwort zum dritten mal falsch eingibt, damit der Code erscheint.

Dogbert's Blog: BIOS Password Backdoors in Laptops

Danach den Code hier eingeben: https://bios-pw.org/


----------



## Mihawk184 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Ja es zeigt mir einen Code an, sobald ich 3x mal falsch eingegeben habe. Jedoch erscheint immer wieder ein anderer Code, und habe diese Methode schon ausprobiert, leider erfolglos...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Interessant wäre zu erfahren um welchen Laptop es sich handelt


----------



## vcdwelt (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Oft bieten die Hersteller einen Entsperrservice für die Laptops an.


----------



## Mihawk184 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

@Eol_Ruin: Ist ein HP Pavilion 17 Notebook PC. 
@vcdwelt: Dieser ist bestimmt kostenpflichtig, auch wenn nicht habe ich nicht die Rechnung bzw gar eine Garantie.


----------



## vcdwelt (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Ja ist meistens kostenpflichtig (auch während Garantiezeit), aber wie du schon schreibst, ohne Rechnung wird das schwierig.
Ansonsten wirds wohl schwierig das BIOS PW zu umgehen. Hab selber noch nen Fujitsu Laptop hier bei dem ich es mittlerweile aufgegeben habe...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Schick das Ding zurück, du wirst sicher öfters mal ins Bios müssen. So ist es ja fast unbrauchbar. 
Du kannst natürlich die HDD in einem anderen PC einbauen, was blank drauf installieren, wieder in den Laptap einbauen und dann die Treiber installieren und fertig. 
Aber jedes mal dieses Theater? 
Oder bringe in Erfahrung was das entsperren kostet falls das möglich ist und rede mit deinem Verkäufer, das er die Kosten übernimmt oder ein Teil der Kosten trägt.


----------



## Mihawk184 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Wie eigentlich schon erwähnt eigentlich sind mir die BIOS egal, aber ob ohne Zugang in die BIOS tatsächlich eine Windows-Neuinstallation möglich ist weiß ich nicht und werde es am Wochenende austesten. 
@Bioschnitzel: Um ehrlich zu sein isses mir relativ egal, ich benutze seit Jahren verschiedene Laptops und kann mich nicht erinnern wo ich jemals dringend in die BIOS musste, hauptsache Admin-Konto ist weg.


----------



## Cardin (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Wenn du es dir zutraust:

- Entferne das Netzteil
- Entferne den Akku
- Drücke den Einschalter für 10sek.
- Öffne das Laptop
- Suche nach der BIOS-Batterie und entferne diese für 30sek. (Suche im Zweifel online nach dem Model um die Batterie zu lokalisieren).
- Batterie wieder rein und alles wieder zusammenbauen.

Das BIOS sollte nun kein Passwort mehr verlangen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Wenns ein aktuelles Notebook ist, hilft es nicht die Batterie rauszunehmen.


----------



## Mihawk184 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Ist von 2013 glaub ich, wie sieht es mit dem Jumper aus? Würde der helfen?


----------



## Rumtata (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Welcher Jumper? Hab ich en Bild übersehen?

Du kannst ja mit F9 auswählen von welchem Medium er Booten soll, von daher einfach nen USB stick nehmen, diesen entsprechend vorbereiten und sollte der Bootblock nicht per Bios "Schreibgeschützt" sein dann stehen die Chancen sehr gut das alles so klappt wie es soll^^

Folge einfach dieser Anleitung:
(Solltest du den Windows-Key nicht "schriftlich" haben dann unbedingt den Key auslesen mit deinem " Standart-Benutzer": Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder - Download - CHIP)


Edit: 2ter Link win 10 Update entfernt.

Windows 10 direkte Installation, also nicht als Update. (Das sollte ziemlich sicher Funktionieren)
Windows 10 ISOs zum Download - bootfÃ¤higen USB-Stick erstellen (Anleitung)

Viel erfolg!

p.s. 
Den Stick kannst du auch auf nem anderen PC erstellen, nur der Key muss vom "neuen" Notebook vorhanden sein bzw ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Mihawk184 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Hey erstmal vielen dank für hilfreiche Antwort.
Nimm es mir nicht übel, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut aus; also mit dem ersten Link finde ich meinen Key von meinem Windows richtig? Diesen Key werde ich dann bei der Installation für Windows 10 (zweiter Link) brauchen?
Der dritte Link ist dann "Eigenständig", also brauche ich die ersten 2 Links nicht stimmts?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mihawk


----------



## Rumtata (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Kein thema 

Den ersten Link brauchst du nur wenn du den Windows-Produktkey nicht hast, den Key dann auf nen Zettel schreiben 
(Etikett das meist hinten am Gerät oder auf einem Handbuch Klebt).
Mit dem Key solltest du dann (dritter Link, Windows 10 direkte Installation) Windows 10 Installieren können.

Ein reines Update (2ter Link) kommt für dich ja gar nicht in Frage da das dein Problem mit dem Windows admin Passwort nicht Lösen würde, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht beim schreiben 
Ich Editier den für dich nutzlosen Link mal raus^^

Kurz gesagt:
1ter Link den Key auslesen und auf nen Zettel schreiben.
2ter Link Windows 10 usb stick erstellen und Frisch mit dem aufgeschriebenem Key Installieren.

MFG Rum


----------



## Mihawk184 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Vielen dank, ich werde morgen es versuchen und berichten ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Mihawk184 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

So ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort. Also es hat eigentlich geklappt, ich konnte via F9 mit dem USB-Stick hochfahren. Habe erstmal die Festplatte formatieren lassen, damit die ganzen Konten weg sind.
Jedoch stehe ich vor einem anderen Problem, ich kann angeblich auf der Festplatte Windows nicht installieren. Habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht, ich kann damit leider 0 anfangen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vcdwelt (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

UEFI Installation geht nicht auf einer Festplatte die mit MBR Partitioniert ist. Einfachster Weg, allerdings mit kompletten Datenverlust auf der Festplatte:
EInfach löschen drücken und die vorhandene Partition löschen, dann die nicht partitionierte und nicht formatierte (macht das Setup alles selbst) Festplatte auswählen und weiter drücken.

Hier noch eine Infolink zum Vergleich der beiden systeme:


----------



## Mihawk184 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Hey, tut mir leid für die späte Antwort.

Ich habe das gemacht was du mir gesagt hast, alles gut, konnte wirklich "weiter" klicken, jedoch kam ne Fehlermeldung bei der Installation. Hierzu das Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mihawk


----------



## vcdwelt (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Sieht für mich nach einem Problem mit dem Installationsmedium aus. Wie hast du diesen erstellt bzw ist es ein USB Stick oder eine CD?


----------



## Mihawk184 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Ist ein USB-Stick, könnte auch ggf. eine CD "basteln".
Ehm, ich habe diesen Guide befolgt:
Windows 10 ISOs zum Download - bootfÃ¤higen USB-Stick erstellen (Anleitung)


----------



## vcdwelt (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: BIOS/Admin Password "ändern"?*

Ok, diese Art der Erstellung sollte ok sein. Vielleicht einmal einen anderen USB Stick probieren. Sonst wüßte ich gerade nicht woran das liegen könnte. Habe auf diese weise jetzt schon mehrere Geräte (Desktop, Laptop) installiert und hatte nie Probleme damit. Grundsätzlich ist auch eine DVD eien gute Idee um die Fehlerquelle USB Stick auszuschließen.


----------

